# Through deck girder bridges



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Looking for one 24-36" long. I like my Garden Metal Models deck bridge, but so far, not much luck on the through type.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By Spule 4 on 27 Nov 2010 12:09 PM 
Looking for one 24-36" long. I like my Garden Metal Models deck bridge, but so far, not much luck on the through type.


Garrett,

Check out *mainlinebridges124 

on Ebay 

He's got some cool stuff and could probably make it for you if he doesnt have it.

He's Located in P.A.

*


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Nick- 

Thanks, I have seen his site, but looking at what is for sale and what he has on eBay, it is hard to see what the actual bridges are like, some have interiors, some not, different lenghts, etc, but then I see that they are "one off" for the most part, so maybe some options open to the buyer. My main concern is one will have an open bottom, the next is a solid flat base, which will not work. 

The look I am going for is at the bottom of this page: 

http://www.stillgelegt.de/frbb/frbb-4.htm 

Depending on the answers here, I may shoot him an e-mail. I think I spoke to him a year ago about this matter. 

I had also considered the ASY-model box-girder bridges made in the Czech Republic, but the shipping would be more than the bridge I fear due to length and weight: 

http://www.gardenrailways.cz/GardenRailways/RailBridges.aspx


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Not sure if Nick's is the same one, but Norm's bridges there are some threads on the forums here about him. He advertises on Ebay and has a website too!! Regal 

Here's his link or the one i'm talking about 

http://choochoostuff.homestead.com/


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Blueregal, some interesting stuff there too!


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

If you want a bridge like the one in the last pictutre talk to Mark Johnson of Silversate trains. He is a sponsor here on MLs. He can tell you how to make one. 

He has sent me some photos.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I took GMM apart way back and welded 1/2" sq tubing to make it a through gurder. 
or you can screw the parts in and install cat walks. 
No detail on inside but looks good.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty, why did I not think of that????


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Years ago, when I worked in a sheet metal shop, I drew up and had the factory make 3 for me. Then I got divorced and sold them all. They had rounded ends but were closed bottom style. I still have the drawings BUT no longer have access to a sheet metal shop to have them made now. 

Chas


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Eaglewings Iron Craft makes some. And they can make you a bridge of any length. 


Link to their bridge page:

Eaglewings Bridges 


Here's their rounded end version:










Here's the neat reversible flat end one that can either be a deck or through:














I've been more then pleased with our twin bridges. They are what Eagleiwngs refers to as the "Flat top through trestle", or number 109. We had them custom built to six foot lengths and powder coated in aluminum paint.


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

If you don't need rivit detail the Split Jaw people have a nice option. I have used a couple of these with good results.
http://www.gardenrailwayproducts.co...erbri.html


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By San Juan on 29 Nov 2010 11:11 AM 



Here's the neat reversible flat end one that can either be a deck or through:















THANKS!!!!!! This is it!

Now, the question is, is the bottom of this bridge open or closed, it is had to tell from this photo.

Anyone have one and can post some pix??


----------

